# Wiper sweep adjustable?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2003 A class B544 Classic with three wiper blades. The blade on the (LHD) driver's side goes beyond the vertical and partly off the screen, which is noisy and isn't doing the blade any good. The wipers 'park' horizontally about 2 inches from the bottom of the screen, so it's not as if they are starting in the wrong position. I looked under the bonnet but there are no adjusters on the rods and levers that attach to the motor arm. So, is the rotation of the wiper motor itself adjustable at all? If not, any other ideas?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
It is probably wear on the linkage,just imagine the wind force 3 blades have to overcome.If it is this,a cheap fix is to place a "stop" on the W/screen frame,that stops the wiper blade going off the screen,i would only use this as a temporary measure,and save up and buy new linkage. I may be wrong,but this is the fix in haulage companies. Best of luck.
Ted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doc, try taking the whole arm off, it is splined, you can move it down a spline or two. It may have a nut holding it in place, it may be a push fit on a taper which will take quite a pull and jiggle to get it off, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Doc, try taking the whole arm off, it is splined, you can move it down a spline or two. It may have a nut holding it in place, it may be a push fit on a taper which will take quite a pull and jiggle to get it off, Alan.


Do you mean the arm of the individual wiper, on the outside, or the arm on the wiper motor that is linked to all three blades?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The arm of the individual blade outside right where it pivots, if there is no nut it will be a taper push fit, probably tight as hell needing a really good jiggle with a pair of pliers. Don't even think of fiddling with the mechanism under the bonnet, it all goes together with nylon snap on bushes which do wear but usually you cannot buy just the bushes, dismantling that may be terminal, Alan.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

I had the same problem on my B514. I repositioned all three blades so they are no longer horizontal but pointing slightly downwards.

This kept the LH blade away from the curved edge of the screen and didn't affect the overall operation of the wipers.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I moved all three wipers down a bit. It was fairly easy - the arms were secured with nuts. A stationary test indicates that the problem is a lot better, but only a drive in the pouring rain will reveal the true picture as there must be a lot of play in the bushes.


----------

